# Games/Activities for a 15 month old?



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm a SAHM to my 15 month old son, and pregnant with another baby due in November. I love my little guy to death, but I'll admit that I'm bored all day long. I'd love suggestions for games/activities to do with him that are developmentally appropriate. I know lots of things to do with the 3 and up crowd, but they're all too advanced for him.

Right now he's sick, so taking him to our usual gymboree classes are out, and I'm not that much of a park person only because of the heat and pregnancy. So I guess I'm looking for indoor games/activities that don't involve tv watching. Any suggestions for stuff to do would be appreciated!


----------



## Martha_2sons (Mar 28, 2007)

My 16 month old DS loves to play in water. I set him up at the sink with the water running just a bit and some plastic ware and he is set for quite a while.


----------



## okura (May 24, 2006)

tea parties
play cooking
playdough
build a cubbyhouse with sheets


----------



## sweettalker (Jul 19, 2007)

Seconding the water thing -- my DS will play in the bathtub endlessly, even when it isn't bathtime.

Shape sorting and playing with empty containers (e.g. tupperware, pots and pans, mixing bowls) are other favorites of his. Especially things that fit together or fit inside of each other, and things with lids. We give him free reign in the lower kitchen cabinets and he has a blast.


----------

